# Falla con TV LG 55ug6550



## davidre88 (Ago 1, 2020)

Hola que tal, les dejo el vídeo de una falla que presenta mi televisión:






Estaba jugando play station sin ningun problema, al apagar la consola, dejé la tv prendida para ir al baño. Al regresar luego de 10min quise ver Netflix pero la pantalla presentaba falla, solo se escucha el audio pero el vídeo está casi totalmente negro, solo con aleatorias manchas y flashes de colores sin ningún patrón. 

Desgraciadamente, la TV está cumpliendo justamente  1 año y 2 semanas por lo que ya perdió garantía. Casi parece un fallo programado....

Alguien pudiera ayudarme? 
Saludos de Monterrey NL


----------



## frica (Ago 2, 2020)

A falta de que los expertos respondan, me atrevo a responder yo.

En principio si tienes audio y aparece una señal de video casi negra parece que el backlight no se está encendiendo. * ¿puedes cambiar de canal con el control remoto?*  Motivos que se me ocurren:

* tienes algún LED del backlight en mal estado, y eso hace que no encienda ningún LED más.

* tienes problemas en el circuito inverter de la PBC que causa que no se entrege los voltajes correctos parsa alimentar el backlight.

* Problemas en la Main board que hace que el microprocesador no entrege a la PBC de la fuente de alimentación, la señal necesaria para que el backligh encienda (pin BLU_ON, BL_ON o  DIM). 

La estrategia de reparación podría ser, con la Power Board desconectada de la Main Board, comprobar si el backlight se enciende y si da los voltajes de salida correctos. Otra opción sería sin desconectar nada, comprobar si los pines BL_ON o DIM etc les llega la señal de la Main Board.

*¿qué experiencia tienes en electrónica?*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 2, 2020)

Esperemos la respuesta de los que tienen más práctica.
Por lo que veo retroiluminación si hay pues se ven finas líneas verticales y franjas de imagen que se desplazan.
Podría ser Tcon o tira flex..... Incluso filtros.


----------



## davidre88 (Ago 2, 2020)

Pues el control responde, cambia de canal, aunque la única manera de saberlo es por el audio.


----------



## frica (Ago 2, 2020)

Lo que sí podría ir haciendo el usuario es abrir el televisor y enviarnos fotografía de una vista completa. Y luego fotografías una por cada placa electrónica, con la mayor resolución y calidad posible. Cuando vengan los expertos, te pa pedirán seguramente.


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 2, 2020)

¿El Play Station es conectado por puerto HDMI? De forma muy preliminar, y en base a lo que has descrito, yo me inclino a un problema con la mainboard, pero antes de eso intenta hacer otras pruebas, como por ejemplo no conectarte a Netflix y conectarte con las otras entradas de video del TV (Coaxial, Componente, Compuesto, etc). 

Si la falla del video se presenta con todas las entradas del TV y en todos los casos las opciones de control funcionan (cambio de canales, volume, etc), ya sería probable pensar en una falla en la mainboard (siempre que no haya t-con externa entre el panel y la mainboard). Ya que si la hay, habría que descartarla. Sube fotos con el TV destapado para ver cómo se conectan las tarjetas entre sí y una foto detallada de cada tarjeta. 

Podrías informarnos qué conocimientos tienes en electrónica y si cuentas con instrumentación básica para encarar una reparación (tester, osciloscopio, etc).

Finalmente, te cuento que en una ocasión tuve una falla con un TV LG 42LB7000 que presentaba la falla que te mando en la foto. Tenía audio normal, respondía al cambio de canales, etc; pero como falló el chip de video estuve obligado a reemplazar la mainboard para solucionarlo.


----------



## davidre88 (Ago 2, 2020)

Que tal, pues soy Ing. en electronica pero no tengo experiencia en reparación de televisores, por lo que les guardo mucho respeto como para abrirla, pudiera arruinar la pantalla es muy grande 55pulg. Con respecto a herramienta tengo multímetro, cautín, y herramienta gral.  Ya ví varios vídeos en internnet que explican sus principales partes, pruebas y reparaciones. Con respecto a las pruebas ya hice varias con señales de video por otros periféricos pero es la misma situación. Denme oportunidad verificaré con un amigo que esta mas especializado que yo y les comento los descubrimientos.
Perdón solo olvide responder un detalle, el play station es conectado por HDMI y la tv realizaba una acción peculiar que encendía el PS3 al encender la TV. Nunca supe si era algún comportiento normal. Eso sucedía cuando la TV de apagaba en el HDMI del PS3.


----------



## davidre88 (Ago 7, 2020)

Actualización: pues resulta que vienen a diagnosticarla ayer personal del servicio Técnico de LG y nomás quitaron la tapa tomaron fotos (sin usar tester, ni multímetro ni osciloscopio) y me dijeron que estaba dañado el vidrio, que es el 70 del costo de la pantalla porque estás pantallas no tienen Tcon y son sumamente sensibles a variaciones de voltaje. Le expliqué que mi tele está conectada a un regulador y solo me dijo que en hay muchas variaciones en esta época y es muy común los daños. 13mil a la basura. tengan cuidado con estás teles y con esta marca. Lamente que no hubieran hecho un diagnóstico más completo. me sentí algo timado, una tele de 12 meses, 2 semanas y regulador y 13mil pesos a la basura. Si alguien la quiere se la vendo por una fracción. Ofrezcan


----------



## sergiot (Ago 7, 2020)

Es correcto, esa falla es de la t-con, y si es como te dijeron que esta incluida en la pantalla, no tiene solución, dudo mucho que ese problema sea problemas de linea, lo que si dudo mucho que ese tipo de tv funcione bien con un estabilizador.
ese precio para un lcd nuevo?? no sos de argentina o si??


----------



## skynetronics (Ago 7, 2020)

Si tu opción es tirarla a la basura yo aún así agotaría opciones por "arreglarla". Es cierto que han salido últimamente series de TVs LG con muchos defectos en la pantalla, pero en algunos casos se "solucionan" anulando algunos pines en la señal LVDS.

Los técnicos de LG o de cualquier fabricante, muchas veces te prefieren dar un diagnóstico a la rápida, porque finalmente a ellos les conviene que te compres otro TV.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 7, 2020)

No sólo eso, si no que están obligados a seguir unas pautas y no pueden hacer chapuzas o modificar nada. Si las directrices de la central son cambiar módulos ( o pantalla) sin repararlos.. de ahí no van a moverse a riesgo de ganarse una reprimenda.

Yo intentaría seguir los consejos de @skynetronics y practicaría con ella. De tirarla hay tiempo.


----------



## Jota Jota (Ago 7, 2020)

davidre88 dijo:


> Que tal, pues soy Ing. en electronica pero no tengo experiencia en reparación de televisores, por lo que les guardo mucho respeto como para abrirla, pudiera arruinar la pantalla es muy grande 55pulg. Con respecto a herramienta tengo multímetro, cautín, y herramienta gral.  Ya ví varios vídeos en internnet que explican sus principales partes, pruebas y reparaciones. Con respecto a las pruebas ya hice varias con señales de video por otros periféricos pero es la misma situación. Denme oportunidad verificaré con un amigo que esta mas especializado que yo y les comento los descubrimientos.
> Perdón solo olvide responder un detalle, el play station es conectado por HDMI y la tv realizaba una acción peculiar que encendía el PS3 al encender la TV. Nunca supe si era algún comportiento normal. Eso sucedía cuando la TV de apagaba en el HDMI del PS3.



Se como te sientes de perder dinero pero coincido mucho con @skynetronics y @Pinchavalvulas y no creo que sea la pantalla incluso hasta sea un falso contacto o algún semiconductor que se sobrecalentó en la T-CON o un problema en los Flex.

Siendo tu un Ing en Electronica yo de ti le meto mano, si es muy delicada pero para ello se pueden construir herramientas DIY para hacer esas labores, dejo un ejemplo de una buena herramienta para levantar pantallas algo grandes, sigue los videos de Electronica Nuñes y aplica los consejos del Foro aprenderás mucho de TV.


----------



## davidre88 (Ago 7, 2020)

Agradezco a todos por sus comentarios. Creo que me animare a abrirla y comenzar a experimentar con lo que veo por internet y de paso si gustan tomo fotos y las comparto. Por cierto @sergiot  disculpa si no fui claro, me refería a pesos mexicanos 600dlls aprox.


----------

